# ? appropriate dx code - Mild Degenerative change



## Kimberley (May 13, 2009)

X-ray Right toe, 3 views

INDICATION:  Right first toe pain

IMPRESSION:  Mild Degenerative change at the first MTP joint and otherwise unremarkable study.

729.5????


----------



## lring (May 13, 2009)

*icd-9 code*

I would use 715.37 - degeneration of joint, foot (toe) - there's not way to specify severity (mild, moderate, etc.)


----------



## Cuteyr (May 15, 2009)

I think we need to go for 715.97


----------



## rajalakshmir (May 18, 2009)

i would code it as 715.97


----------



## Joe_coder07 (May 24, 2009)

I will code this as 715.97.

Joseph Amalraj Antonisamy CPC-H


----------

